# Grey Card or White Card or Black Card??



## memento (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been looking for a 'grey card' and, of course, there's a bagillion options. I always thought a GREY CARD was GREY. I've been reading a lot about using a WHITE card to set white balance. 

I like the black, grey and white one and read some good reviews but am not sure if I should get a grey grey card. or a white grey card. or a black grey card. 

Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## Buckster (Feb 10, 2011)

I use the top one and it works great.  No complaints at all, and glad I got it.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2011)

I use the bottom one and it works great. No complaints at all, and glad I got it.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2011)

A gray card is used to set the white balance.
Both white and black are just shades of gray.

Digital photographs are are made using varying amounts of 3 colors - *R*ed, *G*reen, *B*lue.

*An equal amount of each the 3 is a shade of gray*.

White is R=255, G=255, B=255.
Black is R=0, G=0, B=0.

R=50, G=50, B=50 is 18% gray, the most common value for a 'gray card'.

I use the Whibal card from http://mtapesdesign.com/.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have found this to be and excellent choice for digital. Lastolite Limited, Manufacturer of Portable Photographic Studio Systems.

12% gray rather than 18% from the old film day.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 10, 2011)

KmH said:


> I use the Whibal card from Michael Tapes Design - LensAlign - WhiBal - IJFR - Michael Tapes: photo news and commentary.


I use the same, works great maybe a bit over priced but I like it. :er:


----------

